# First Time Out With The New 30rls...



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, my wife and I took out the new Outback for the first time this past weekend. We stayed at the Lazy L&L on the Guadalupe River outside of New Braunfels, Texas. The park was nice (clean bathrooms) and had easy hookups. The weather sucked (it rained the ENTIRE time), but the trailer handled it well and with no leaks.









Here are my observations:

Towing was fine...even in the rain. However, River Road is a bit of a challenge with a trailer this size...thank goodness there was no traffic.

We went out there with the fresh water tank full, came back with it empty. I may be dreaming, but I think it towed better with the tank full.

Very easy to get set up, even in the rain. I might buy a small cordless drill to speed up the deployment of the stabilizers (I got soaked while doing this).

By alternating the furnace and dry cycle on the A/C, was able to keep the inside condensation somewhat under control.

I used an inline filter along with a pressure regulator for the city water connection. The water tasted fine and pressure was acceptable.

Found out the hard way that the dealer delivered the trailer with the black and grey water tank valves OPEN (yes, when I uncapped it to do my dump). And this after I asked them to make sure the valves were closed.

Question: Is there a temperature control on the water heater? I could not find one and that water was HOT!!!

We really could not find any defects with the trailer. Everything seems well put together and functioned as advertised.

We did get a pillow top for the mattress and it was quite comfortable to sleep on. We are thinking about taking it out this next weekend (sunny weather is forecast) and will probably bring our boys with us (they are 7 months and 20 months old). Any suggestions for camping with little ones? Anything recommended to have in the trailer?

Many thanks to this board for all of the advice and guidance...we definitely are happy with the trailer. Looking forward to meeting some of you out and about!!!

Kevin Taylor
Austin, Texas


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

proffsionl said:


> Very easy to get set up, even in the rain. I might buy a small cordless drill to speed up the deployment of the stabilizers (I got soaked while doing this).
> 
> [snapback]26734[/snapback]​


I bought a 17MM deep well socket and used a saw to notch the middle, works perfect on the stabilizer jacks. Up or down in no time with the 18v drill


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on a successful shakedown cruise!







Do you think it is EVER going to stop raining???


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear the trip went fine besides the weather.
As for the kids anything that will keep them busy.
My young lad love army men. So he take his small army men.
I ask my dealer about the open valves
They said they have to be shipped like that.








Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you had a good, albeit wet weekend. Wet camping is better than staying home









There's no adjustment for the water heater. I think it heats water so hot because the tank is small and you would use up all the water very quickly if the temp was lower. Using a lot more cold water mixed with a little hot extends the supply of hot water.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kevin,

Sounds like a good start to the camping season. Sorry it rained, but sometimes even the rain can be fun. We need the rain so bad here its not even funny, I'd take anything we can get. The towing feeling you had maybe right, or might be you need to put more weight up front or adjust your WDH setup too. LOL at the open valves, had the same thing on our Raptor this weekend too, good old "Old Faceful" gotta love it!







I don't have my Outback books any longer, but I don't think there is a water heater adjustment. The Atwood website lists 3 solutions, each of which the dealer can take care of. Atwood Service Guide


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad it was a good trip.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

proffsionl said:


> Question: Is there a temperature control on the water heater? I could not find one and that water was HOT!!!
> 
> [snapback]26734[/snapback]​


As delivered there is no adjustment but you can order an adjustable switch for the water tank. See picture below.









Also you should check your shut off switch which is mounted on the tank. It is a contact switch taped to the outside of the tank, if it is not seated correctly it will not control at the correct temp. It is located at the "TSTAT" position shown below.


----------

